

Slackware: a perfect distro? - rohshall
http://all-things-linux.blogspot.sg/2011/10/slackware-1337-perfect-for-my-laptop.html

======
vlad003
> The only major issue facing Linux users these days, except perhaps printing,
> is wireless networking and sometimes even getting wired connections to work.

I never have had a problem with networking. Always worked right out of the box
for the past 3 laptops and 5 distribution versions (I'm on Ubuntu). But I've
had problems with suspending. I only had it working on one laptop and even
then I had to make some modifications to make it work.

I'm currently using Win7 as my main OS just because of the suspending. I take
my laptop with me everywhere, and having to shut down and start back up each
time I need to use it is a deal breaker for me.

